# What camera for walking/staggering in a St. Pat's Parade?



## cayenne (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not sure which forum would be best for this...hoping this is the place.

I have a 5D3...and I LOVE it.

However, coming up next month (I live in New Orleans), I'll be in the Irish Channel Parade in the Uptown area, for the St. Pat's parade...kilt and all.

As you can imagine, a St. Pat's parade in New Orleans, involves at least a little consumtion of adult beverages (and kissing pretty girls along the way, etc).

I'd love to take some pics during my parade...of said pretty ladies, and if nothing else, to help me to recall the next day, what the heck I ended up doing and where I went.

As you can imagine, I'd NOT want to carry and risk my nice and very $$$ DSLR...so, what would be a good alternative? What could I get, bang for the buck for GOOD images...but in smaller format. Is there any type of point and shoot type all in one camera that shoots RAW? I'd think especially in a smaller camera, I'd want as much ability to edit in PP?

I'm not necessarily needing to go cheap...it doesn't have to only be $200 or less...

I'm looking for what I could get with as good a quality I could get, at a price point that wouldn't make me sick if I lost or broke it by accident.

I'd also think something like this might be nice to have for Mardi Gras (going on now)...as that on the parade routes, well, there is some drinking there, etc...and you sometimes get jokers on the floats that will really wing a big bag of heavy beads at you when you might be not looking (focusing through camera for instance) and whack you pretty bad...which could damage a nice 5D3.

So, what would be your suggestions for a good as you can get camera, but won't break the bank if something *did* happen to it...?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## DArora (Feb 6, 2013)

If you looking for a pocket camera then Sony RX100 seems to be a really good choice. 1" sensor in pocket size camera and shoots RAW. Not really cheap though, comes for $650.

Other option can be Panasonic GX1 with 14-42 lens. You can grab that one for ~$400. Not pocket-able though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 6, 2013)

Camera phones seem to be popular for things like this, otherwise a lightweight P&S like the GXX series or even the S series would take quality photos. One of the Go Pro video cameras might also be interesting. Hands free and you get a closeup when kissing the pretty girls. You might hide it in your hat.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 6, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Camera phones seem to be popular for things like this, otherwise a lightweight P&S like the GXX series or even the S series would take quality photos. One of the Go Pro video cameras might also be interesting. Hands free and you get a closeup when kissing the pretty girls. You might hide it in your hat.


+1

I like the hide GoPro in hat idea! Then perhaps carry a SX50 (or similar) for stills. Tons of reach when necc. Shoots RAW. It would be useful other times as well. Not so expensive to totally make you puke if it's lost or stolen. Also, with that in mind, you might consider taking several memory cards and changing them often so if something happens to the camera, you'll have plenty of images safe in your pocket, not all in the camera that could end up missing or something.


----------



## TonyMM (Feb 6, 2013)

Amazon has a Canon s100 for $279. Would be perfect -I use my S90 for all those forays where I don't want the bulky dslr stuff bumping and thumping. 

Tony M


----------



## robbymack (Feb 6, 2013)

I like my iPhone for these sorts of excursions. I'm takin it with me anyway so may as well not have to carry something extra and in daylight it's more than acceptable. Plus I can do a quick edit with snapseed and off to whatever photo sharing site you like.


----------



## Niterider (Feb 6, 2013)

TonyMM said:


> Amazon has a Canon s100 for $279. Would be perfect -I use my S90 for all those forays where I don't want the bulky dslr stuff bumping and thumping.
> 
> Tony M



I would recommend the Canon Powershot s100 as well. It can shoot raw and is small enough to put in your pocket when not in use. When I first read the forum, the Sony RX100 was the first camera to come to mind. The photos are similar to a dslr, but so is the price.


----------



## enice128 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry to put my two cents in but a once in a lifetime chance to do this.....how can u NOT bring ur dslr??? These r the moments of why u paid good $ for good gear! As an example, I'm into sports photography so if I had the chance to ultimately shoot in a professional stadium or arena....u can bet ur ass I ain't NOT bringing all my gear! I can understand its a pain in ass to carry around but please take ur setup even it's a hassle or you'll regret it later! I got the chance to shoot for the Columbus Day Parade in NYC on a float & I brought my backpack which was a pain but I used 4 different lenses to get different points of view!


----------



## cayenne (Feb 6, 2013)

robbymack said:


> I like my iPhone for these sorts of excursions. I'm takin it with me anyway so may as well not have to carry something extra and in daylight it's more than acceptable. Plus I can do a quick edit with snapseed and off to whatever photo sharing site you like.


I'd do the iphone..but alas, mine is still an iPhone 3GS...and last pics I saw out of it were quite blurry....

I'll be waiting for the iPHone 5S which should be coming out in a few months....so, another camera is needed.

I'd looked at the Sony first recommended, sounds good,b ut OUCH...over $600 for a camera might be a bit much to lose.

I'll check out these other ones suggested here...

Thanks to all so far!! The gopro in the hat sounds fun too...especially when putting the garters on some of the ladies along the route....


----------



## twcull (Feb 6, 2013)

Why not look into an outdoors point and shoot. Waterproof, drop resistant, etc. Nikon, Fuji, and Olympus make some decent ones.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 6, 2013)

enice128 said:


> Sorry to put my two cents in but a once in a lifetime chance to do this.....how can u NOT bring ur dslr??? These r the moments of why u paid good $ for good gear! As an example, I'm into sports photography so if I had the chance to ultimately shoot in a professional stadium or arena....u can bet ur ass I ain't NOT bringing all my gear! I can understand its a pain in ass to carry around but please take ur setup even it's a hassle or you'll regret it later! I got the chance to shoot for the Columbus Day Parade in NYC on a float & I brought my backpack which was a pain but I used 4 different lenses to get different points of view!



You have NO idea how drunk we get on this parade.....(I"m IN the parade)...and I'd not want to risk falling down and breaking the camera, or somehow losing it....we have drinks all along the route, people give beers to you, and we stop IN bars along the route.

This is New Orleans....even pacing yourself, you get pretty trashed and I'd not wanna try that while carrying $5K of camera.

Not to mention, since I'm part of the walking (stumbling) parade, I'll be carrying all my beads and other throws in my neck and in packs on my shoulders, etc...so, I'm walking, drinking and throwing, and giving girls kisses along the route....

Not really the environment for $5K camera that you very well might get trashed enough to accidentally throw to the crowd...


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 6, 2013)

+1 for GoPro... Put it on a headband, set it and forget it. After your Irish Yoga, scrape yourself up, put your pants back on and check out what happened the day before


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 6, 2013)

Give up on raw's, and unless you're really trying, even give up on a still camera. Setup 2-3 gopro's on yourself - hat, belt buckle, etc and let them run. Find yourself a designated photog that's not part of the drinking and hope for the best.

Also, The Town Pants have a show at Le Bon Temps Roule on Friday at 10pm - great Irish drinking music (they played Seattle last Saturday).


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 6, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> +1 for GoPro... Put it on a headband, set it and forget it. After your Irish Yoga, scrape yourself up, put your pants back on and check out what happened the day before



LOL..... ;D


----------



## Zen (Feb 7, 2013)

Try the Canon G 15 p&s, a really great little cam. Shoots auto or manual, has an electronic tele, etc. Uses SD cards and gets a ton of shots from a hot battery. Around $500 at your local Canon retailer.

good luck. Don't forget to carry ID on the big day.

Z


----------



## pwp (Feb 7, 2013)

cayenne said:


> You have NO idea how drunk we get on this parade.....



If it means something to you to get great shots in this parade, it's a pretty simple matter. Be the big guy. Don't drink. 
Take your 5D3 and get amazing images. Feel great the next day. No pain, no shame and no regrets. 

-PW


----------



## enice128 (Feb 7, 2013)

You have NO idea how drunk we get on this parade.....(I"m IN the parade)...and I'd not want to risk falling down and breaking the camera, or somehow losing it....we have drinks all along the route, people give beers to you, and we stop IN bars along the route.

This is New Orleans....even pacing yourself, you get pretty trashed and I'd not wanna try that while carrying $5K of camera.

Not to mention, since I'm part of the walking (stumbling) parade, I'll be carrying all my beads and other throws in my neck and in packs on my shoulders, etc...so, I'm walking, drinking and throwing, and giving girls kisses along the route....

Not really the environment for $5K camera that you very well might get trashed enough to accidentally throw to the crowd...

Ahhhhh now i see....sorry! I didnt see the part about u being IN the parade! I would suggest since ur gonna be in the parade that u would obviously have to arrive early. Definitely take somebody with u to get a spot up close w ur gear. And i guess ur Iphone or whatever anybody else suggests....sorry & have fun!!!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 7, 2013)

I could suggest the durable and rugged Canon D20 but it might not be fast enough. I've used it hiking mostly and it makes pretty good pics but not RAW. It is durable and fairly easy to shoot with one hand. You can't really hurt it, no matter how much beer and slobber you spill on it or if you drop it a few times. It can be tethered to you fairly well so no one can run off with it. It just looks like a regular P&S so maybe no one would want to try and steal it anyway.

You know, you could always just get an old Rebel and kit lens and treat it like a throwaway. It would be pretty small and light. Pop up flash too. Then you would have RAW and fairly quick shooting and zooming. Just a thought.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 7, 2013)

Do not take photos of personal debauchery 
Didn't you see the movies Hangover 1 and 2 ;D


----------



## cayenne (Feb 7, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Do not take photos of personal debauchery
> Didn't you see the movies Hangover 1 and 2 ;D



LOL...that's only for people living in NORMAL cities.

Here in New Orleans...such footage and photographs really seem to help boost your resume materials.

8)


----------



## enice128 (Feb 7, 2013)

If it means something to you to get great shots in this parade, it's a pretty simple matter. Be the big guy. Don't drink. 
Take your 5D3 and get amazing images. Feel great the next day. No pain, no shame and no regrets. 

-PW
[/quote]

I AGREE WITH THIS GUY....be responsible for once in your life LOL! Invite some friends over the next day with some hotties & some beads & drink on this day!


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 7, 2013)

cayenne said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Do not take photos of personal debauchery
> ...



LOL ;D
OK, have a great time and maybe post some photos.


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 8, 2013)

Get Film eos for like 15 Bucks.


----------



## iaind (Feb 8, 2013)

Any EOS Digital camera lens combo that you have microadjusted to your enebriated state or a few 12 exposure disposable kodak/fuji cameras


----------



## bycostello (Feb 9, 2013)

smallest camera u have for that...


----------



## rpt (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't take a camera. Keep the hand free for more booze!


----------



## dmills (Feb 9, 2013)

GoPros are great, and I love them... but they don't have much in the way of battery life. I even have the external battery pack, and don't get much more than an hour of use, no matter what the card size you're using.


----------



## rpt (Feb 9, 2013)

dmills said:


> GoPros are great, and I love them... but they don't have much in the way of battery life. I even have the external battery pack, and don't get much more than an hour of use, no matter what the card size you're using.


See? I told you. Don't bother. One more hand for the booze!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 10, 2013)

GoPro, with battery backpack accessory for more battery life. Time lapse photography..... shoot a picture a second and make a movie out of it.... it should be "staggering".....

I just got one and am having a blast playing with it.... want to see my commute at 4000Kph?
https://vimeo.com/59271538?action_object_map=%7B%22566483720028899%22%3A414122825349009%7D&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 10, 2013)

Olympus TG1 or TG2. Fast lenses, and waterproof, shockproof, crushproof etc. That means drunk-proof 
It can take pictures and video from inside your beerglass with beer in it! Only con is no RAW, but the pics usually look great anyways...

Spill beer on it? Not a prob. Drop it? No sweat. 
Charge the batteries and have fun!


----------



## cayenne (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> GoPro, with battery backpack accessory for more battery life. Time lapse photography..... shoot a picture a second and make a movie out of it.... it should be "staggering".....
> 
> I just got one and am having a blast playing with it.... want to see my commute at 4000Kph?
> https://vimeo.com/59271538?action_object_map=%7B%22566483720028899%22%3A414122825349009%7D&action_ref_map=[]



WOW!!

I think this one may win the IDEA of the thread!?!?!

Ok..I"m gonna look into this solution!! This would be GREAT for St. Pats, and even when riding in Mardi Gras parades!!

Thank you!!

cayenne


----------

